# New pup need help bad



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello everyone, i in need of some good help and advice. i was given a pup yesterday by this guy that lives across the street from my job. he was the runt of the litter and the guy said he couldnt afford to have him looked at by a vet. apparently he has been biting and scratching at his tail and supposedly since last week has began to do the same to his back left foot. Also he was bitten by his mother in the face yesterday and you can squeeze puss out of it today. aside from him external problems, he is full of energy and very alert. if you need better pics please let me know and i will post. thank you all in advance


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

Btw he said he's been doing this to his tail since birth and no other pup had missing hair


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Id go get that pup looked at by a vet the tail and leg can be anything from food allergies , to staff infection to mange will probably need a skin scrape to tell you. the wound is hard to tell but that size on the pup depending how deep may need a stitch or 2 and antibiotics to fight infection aside from the obvious really needs to be cleaned. The pup is all white? I would maybe have the eyes and hearing checked as well to make sure that is all good , white dogs are known to have problems with hearing { not all but some}. Really in my opinion this guy should be reported for animal abuse to allow a dog to be like that without medical attention shouldnt have dogs period. Makes me so mad when people cant afford to do what the dog needs so they suffer instead. I hope your willing to spend the money and have the means to do so cause allergy tests and stuff can get pricey. Im assuming from this guys care , that the pup has no vaccinations done? Id really be wanting to get on that , with no immune system to fight things and now an injury where an infection can occur id be a bit worried. best of luck , would always like to see more pics , really is a sweet lil pup.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Wow, this guy sounds like a piece of work. I am not exactly sure what you are asking but my guess is that this pup has never seen a vet so that should be your first stop. If there is pus in the wound that means infection. On top of that he may have mange (judging by the hair loss). 

If you intend to keep him, get him to the vet asap for a general health assessment, shots, deworming and treatment for that wound. 

Welcome to GP. The pup is a cutie.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> Id go get that pup looked at by a vet the tail and leg can be anything from food allergies , to staff infection to mange will probably need a skin scrape to tell you. the wound is hard to tell but that size on the pup depending how deep may need a stitch or 2 and antibiotics to fight infection aside from the obvious
> really needs to be cleaned. The pup is all white? I would maybe have the eyes and hearing checked as well to make sure that is all good , all white dogs are known to have problems with hearing { not all but some}. Really in my opinion this guy should be reported for animal abuse to allow a dog to be like that without medical attention shouldnt have dogs period. Makes me so mad when people cant afford to do what the dog needs so they suffer instead. I hope your willing to spend the money and have the means to do so cause allergy tests and stuff can get pricey. Im assuming from this guys care , that the pup has no vaccinations done? Id really be wanting to get on that , with no immune system to fight things and now an injury where an infection can occur id be a bit worried. best of luck , would always like to see more pics , really is a sweet lil pup.


:goodpost:

Agreed, this guy who gave him the pup is a total pos.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

He might have some type of mite on his skin thats causing his itching around that area. I had the same problem with one of my girls. She kept biting herself in the same spot and would yank her hair and skin out. I applied NU-Stock, and her hair is growing back.

If you have the option of going to the vet, i would do so, as they can perform tests on the puppy.

Its also very sad to see these back yard breeders just breed puppies, but dont bother to treat the puppies when they get sick. Reminds me of this douchebag that gave me a puppy because he didnt want to treat it for parvo.


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

his eye sight is fine but im not to sure about his hearing because when my other pup was his age and i would whistle, her ears would stick up but his doesnt budge. no he hasnt had any shots or anything but i am giving him his 1st set monday and wormer and i made an app wit the vet but the earliest they had was oct 25 but i am going to just take him tuesday and hope he can be seen. my first thought wit his hair loss was mange which is why i havent brought him home because of my other pup, but im kinda thinking its not because it usually starts in the face right?


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I would look into a different vet, vets usually schedule appointments with 3-7 days. It can get worse from now until the 25. I would give shots after youve seen the vet.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Poor little dude. Do you have an emergency vet near you? I would say this guy needs care much sooner.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

It usually does start in the face your right but nothing to say it still couldnt be , I wouldnt bring him near your other dog until a vet has looked him over and told you its nothing contagious. if you bring him home makes sure he has his own crate and keep in a seperate part of the house away from your other dog. the deworming I would do every 2 weeks for the 1st couple months atleast , especially since he is starting everything so late. How old is the pup by the way? If the vet cant get you in until the 25th is there another vet you could maybe try? We have like 20 vets within an hour of me but I know thats not always an option with some. what was the guy feeding him do you know? very well could be a food allergy but if he said the pup has been doing this since very young I would think that meant before he weaned the pup off mom ? so then it may not be food related. He got fleas? have you checked for that , itching could be related to that and then maybe if thats the case he has a secondary staph infection as well? if thats the case antibiotics will be needed for that.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Have you ruled out external parasites for the itching? (ie, fleas) Get him on a good food. If you can't get to a specialty store but you have Petsmarts in your area, try something like Blue Buffalo. (Going to a rich food, he may have some diarrhea while you transition him over to it, but give the new food a chance to work its magic.) Add a little bit of olive oil or fish oil to the food; those are good healthy fats and good for the coat. He would probably benefit from a good medicated bath, too. But if you take him to a groomer to have it done, wait for him, don't leave him there. (Some groomers, like the shop I work for, wont take unvaccinated animals unless they're straight in and straight back out while the owner waits.) Be very, _very_ careful about taking him anywhere that other dogs frequent. His immune system is probably compromised and you don't need to add on to that with other problems like Parvo. When you take him to the vet, carry him. Don't put him down on the floor where he's more likely to be exposed to yuckies.

The oil, good food and bath are the only things I can suggest to start. That and find another vet that can see him quickly. The wound on his face is not that horribly bad. Keep it clean and draining. If it scabs over, gross as this sounds, pick the scabs off so the pus can drain. If the vet gives you an antibiotic, make sure you use all of it.

Disclaimer: I'm not a vet and have no training in that field. Just sayin'.


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

I was told he's only 6 weeks old and should I deworm him now? I have direct access to both vaccines and dewormer because I'm apre vet science major and my schools farm which is where I work has both in stock


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

He doesn't have fleas and I am going to feed him what I feed my current pup which is kirkland super premium puppy food


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I believe you can worm puppies as young as 2-3 weeks, so I would say that he can be wormed.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes get him wormed now. Worm him again in 3 weeks and then again in 1 month.

You have already gotten the basics of what to do and please up date on this little guy


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ttwiata said:


> his eye sight is fine but im not to sure about his hearing because when my other pup was his age and i would whistle, her ears would stick up but his doesnt budge. QUOTE]
> 
> try when he is sleeping and clapping or doing something loud see if he wakes up at all, or come behind him and do something loud see if he turns around? Iknow a few people with deaf dogs { not this breed} but the dogs live a healthy happy normal life, just have to approach things a bit different with them since the obvious "NO" and voice commands wont work. We taught our lab/ rotty mix sign language { he wasnt deaf but my lil cousin was so when we learned we figured we would try some commands with the dogs } he knew alot of things and was really smart with it. could tell him to go find a specific person and he would.
> Keep us updated how the pup is doing and post more pics of himI love white dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ttwiata said:


> his eye sight is fine but im not to sure about his hearing because when my other pup was his age and i would whistle, her ears would stick up but his doesnt budge. no he hasnt had any shots or anything but i am giving him his 1st set monday and wormer and i made an app wit the vet but the earliest they had was oct 25 but i am going to just take him tuesday and hope he can be seen. my first thought wit his hair loss was mange which is why i havent brought him home because of my other pup, but im kinda thinking its not because it usually starts in the face right?


Demodex mange does normally start in the face but sarcoptic mange can start on the underside of the dog but you can get both to pop up in weird places from time to time. Demodex is not contagious but sarcoptic is but it is also contagious to people so you might as well take him home. I would go to a vet and have him looked at since he is so young. Let us know how it goes.
He could be deaf put him in the kitchen and drop a pan lid behind him when he is not looking and see if he startles. Hope he can hear!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That is a good idea, but I think I would clang the lid against another lid over his head. If you drop it on the floor, he may react to the vibration of it hitting the floor rather than the noise.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good point Lindsay, you just have to make sure he does not see it behind him, they have good peripheral vision.


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

sorry i havent been giving any updates but i was stupid and jumped the stairs in my building and ran into the ceiling and gave myself a concussion lol...but he goes to the vet tuesday...the farms vet told me to put peroxide and triple antibiotic on him until tuesday and everything seems to be clearing up. and i'll definitely try the pan lid tomorrow also


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Id stop the peroxide, just use the triple antibiotic cream , the peroxide will kill the good bacteria and tissue along with the bad, so its ok for the initial cleaning but dont use it after that. the creamshould be more then enough to help that. Looking forward to an update.


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

just another update...i did stop the peroxide and continued the triple antibiotic. he is clearing up extremely well! i couldnt wait for the vet appointment so the farms vet looked at him for me and did his first distemper and dewormer. she also told me the cheapest and most effective cure to clear him up would be to bathe him in 1 cup original dawn detergent and 1 cup apple cider vinegar in a tub of warm water then rinse him and let him air dry. and then a few days later, mix in a spray bottle 1 part ACV and 1 part water and spray him at least twice a week. she said it also repels fleas.


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

i will have pics soon also


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

did he do a skin scrape or did he figure was just a flea issue? Hopefully he clears up well. there is someting called nustock everyone raves about it and how it helps fur grow back faster could maybe look into that to get the bald patches better , Im sure someone on here who has used it can tell you a bit more about it I havent had to use it yet.


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

here r some update pics...i think he's coming along quite nicely ....him face old has a small gash but its closed (which is y his name is now "scarface") and his foot is almost back to normal, with only a little more hair to grow. as far as his tail, the lumpy skin is clearing up and its not dry and flaky anymore. the hair is beginning to come back in patches as u can see from the pics....and great news!...he"s not deaf BUT his ears r really dirty which is y i think he doesnt react to claps and whistles. how would u suggest i clean his ears without hurting him?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Aww he is adorable , pretty pudgey lil guy isnt he? he is looking alot better then the 1st pictures, glad the pup found his way to a good home very easily coulda been the other way around, the guy who just dumped him on someone needs to have his other dogs removed from his care. Did you ever find out about his hearing? did you try the loud noise trick ? and was the vet thinking this was just flea related then and not mange?


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

the vet told me she thought it was fleas but the acv would help if it was mange.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow looking so much better. poor tail, I bet it still wags really fast though 

Glad the vet is thinking it OK for now, just keep an eye on it and if it gets any worse get a skin scraping done.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Holy heck he is a cutie! Love the name too. Glad you are taking good care of him


----------



## ttwiata (Jul 17, 2011)

Also, I was thinking about getting his ears cropped considering his eard fall forward and his ears already get dirty fast. I don't think they will ever fall correctly like my other pup karma. Would it help him and would it look right as well? Or should I leave him as is?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

You can crop if you like I wouldnt do them after 6 months of age . Although im always the 1st to push for crops I love the way a nice crop looks on this breed but he has been through alot already and it is added stress of going under and the healing. Its completely up to you and I love either way this is just my opinion , but I would want to have a skin scrape done to see if it could be mange as well since stress can bring that on , just to be on the safe side last thing you want right now is for him to flare up again. Either way though he is super cute. His ears may still change as far as how they sit but no way to tell for sure.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

ttwiata said:


> Also, I was thinking about getting his ears cropped considering his eard fall forward and his ears already get dirty fast. I don't think they will ever fall correctly like my other pup karma. Would it help him and would it look right as well? Or should I leave him as is?


It all boils down to personal preference with the ears, some like a crop some don't. Personally i like my ears natural as i think it adds a little more character to a hound.. Others prefer a crop..

Glad to see your pup is doing better.


----------

